# My 2 cents on the Tax rebate



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

With this money that the Gov. is trying to give us as a Stimulus package...stimulate OUR economy by buying AMERICAN...if you can.

As Haunters, we can make use of various stuff one can find at garage sales and flea markets.....
Spend some at craft shows...
Buy props from people like Bodybagging rather than wait to see what China has sent for the season....
Hell....offer to buy some of Krough's props...or LB's...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Or just send it to me in the form of pizza??


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh there you go.You can buy From Frightners Entertainment.Great quality stuff and Jeff is a helluva nice guy to do business with.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Mazz said:


> Oh there you go.You can buy From Frightners Entertainment.Great quality stuff and Jeff is a helluva nice guy to do business with.


Yeah, what Mazz said.

I perfer to buy American.
But it seems to be getting harder to find stuff that is not made in China, Japan, or elsewhere, but I still try.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The President had to go through Congress to get us the rebate, not the Governer.
Don't forget that even though the products are manufactured overseas, the RESELLERS are American, Meaning Jeff (Frighteners) and Dean (Monsterguts) still benefit from our purchases and we should continue to support them.

BTW, the rebates will be sent out in early May, and depending on when you filed your 2007 taxes you might have to wait until June.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

big deal TAX REBATE woohoo NOT
they are just gonna make us use it on next yrs taxes as taxable income..they always have something else in mind , don't ya know ...
so don't spend it all, your gonna give most back.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you kind friends...but I really meant "pizza" , really!

And if you are a true friend, beer is a nice touch!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, so that's one extra large with everything and a six pack of beer. Anything else. Will that be pick up or delivery?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> OK, so that's one extra large with everything and a six pack of beer. Anything else. Will that be pick up or delivery?


Well Bill, if you bring it...I'll share!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think we might have to reheat it when I get there. Brrrrr 8 below.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

With enough beer, who will care about the pizza? Hot cold, doesn't matter!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't get a rebate but that reminds me to go down to my local year round Halloween store to make a purchase. I am sure they don't mind in the off season.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> The President had to go through Congress to get us the rebate, not the Governer.
> Don't forget that even though the products are manufactured overseas, the RESELLERS are American, Meaning Jeff (Frighteners) and Dean (Monsterguts) still benefit from our purchases and we should continue to support them.


Thanks, Doc! I'm sure Jeff appreciates that advice as much as I do.

As for the rebate debate, I'm on the fence about it. Yes, it's intent is to stimulate the economy, but this has been tried before. The one hitch is that middle income Americans (like most of us here, I'm guessing) historically don't spend tax rebates on non vital products and the such. Statistically, they either bank it or use it to pay bills. So the stimulus package may be a moot point. I think if they really want to stimulate the economy, drop the price of gas and home heating fuel by about 50%. That would get money back into people's pockets and, when nicer weather arrives, get more people traveling and spending money as tourists. Of course, I question whether we'll ever see gas below $2.50 ever again. But like Lilly mentioned, they'll most likely tax us on the rebates next year. So I suppose for the Government it's better for them this way instead of my way.

But to expand on Doc's statement, I may run a sale in May and June to help in the effort to stimulate the economy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We get taxed on on our MI tax refund every year.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I just saw a comic in the editorial page where it showed two people walking out of a Wal-mart with a cart full of goods made in China and the caption read:"Who's economy will get help?"
I ain't telling people what to do with the money, nor want to get all pollitical about it...but I know that myself, it will all most likely get used here...like Bill paying, garage saleing....might actually be able to afford a tankfull.

Like, I said.....not to get pollitical, but those oil companies have been reporting record profits , yet they still charge us up the a$$ for fuel...because we will pay it. I do not think the Gov. has much control over fuel prices.
I guess the Gov. could prepay some gas for us with the rebate, but after a couple months...it would still go up to $4.00 a gal


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't think a rebate check is really gonna stimulate anything in the long term. I have to claim it on my tax returns. New Jersey has a 7% sales tax. How about keeping the damn check and reduce the sales tax.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Honestly I don't think the rebate will do anything except maybe slightly delay the inevitable. Recessions are massive events that take many years and many influences, both outside and inside, to form... if it's gonna come, it's gonna come. It's like a flood... the sandbags might help for a while in little spots here and there but they ain't gonna stop it.

Besides, I don't get tax refunds.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I plan on buying foreign products with my tax refund. 

I hear Russia makes a really nice vodka. And Mexico makes a great tequila. 

I don't know about the economy, but I will be plenty stimulated.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

What's with some of you guys not getting refunds? Are you in prison or something? :->


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Jack Reaper said:


> Like, I said.....not to get pollitical, but those oil companies have been reporting record profits , yet they still charge us up the a$$ for fuel...because we will pay it. I do not think the Gov. has much control over fuel prices.
> I guess the Gov. could prepay some gas for us with the rebate, but after a couple months...it would still go up to $4.00 a gal


As much as I hate paying $3 a gallon for gas, the general population continues to blame the evil oil companies. They are coming out with record profits but they also are doing record business. The amount of profit that CNN or MSNBC shows you is only half the equation. You must look at the Net Profit Margin. Net profit / Net Revenues = Net Profit margin

BP Net Profit Margin=7.3%
Marathon Net Profit Margin=6.6%
Exxon Mobile Profit Margin=10.89%

Google Net Profit Margin=25.33%
Microsoft Net Profit Margin=29.29%
Mcdonald's Net Profit Margin=10.25%

So if you compare the oil companies to a few other large companies they really aren't doing as well as one would perceive.

Sorry to hijack this thread. Just wanted to voice my opinion


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Tax rebate......... hmmmmm... stimulate the economy? I could really go on with this, but I won't. How about the goverment letting us keep all of our earned income (tax free) for one month each year? Now that would stimulate me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We got our this week.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We're buying a long overdue hot water heater and getting some electrical work done, along with some car stuff. Plan to save a chunk of it for emergencies though. IMO, anyway you look at it, it's bonus money you otherwise wouldn't have.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I noticed all the comericals saying if you spend all your tax money at one place they will give you a big discount. Oh god!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

we dont get ours until the 11th ..half of my half I am saving for our party half is bill money ...my hubbys half of half is saving also prob for fun..other half of his ...bills also..

I never seen any commercials like that,,what you supposed to do bring the check in to prove it ..we have direct deposit so i guess out of luck there


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you just sign it right over to them I guesss.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I think you just sign it right over to them I guesss.


That would be sign right over to Bloodhound... Thank You!! just kidding-- lmao


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We got ours the 1st day.
It's all gone on the credit card (mine).


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well latest news is in a letter we received......We Won't have to claim it on next yrs taxes...I wonder how long that will last.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Lilly said:


> well latest news is in a letter we received......We Won't have to claim it on next yrs taxes...I wonder how long that will last.


That'll last until they know for sure every last one of us has cashed our checks. Then they'll tell us it will be counted as income next year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My check is going straight to my dentist


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't get one.... but I help the economy everyday, baby!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so who actually used it on somehting fun? I payed some bills with ours.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am still waiting on mine along with my US tax refund since i have the distinct honor of being a US citizen as well Canadian Resident/Citizen.

So yes i get screwed by not 1 but 2 governments for taxes


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Lilly said:


> big deal TAX REBATE woohoo NOT
> they are just gonna make us use it on next yrs taxes as taxable income..they always have something else in mind , don't ya know ...
> so don't spend it all, your gonna give most back.


Actually, it says right on the notification that it will *not* count as taxable income. I plan on putting my rebate into my savings account.

I also like the idea of limiting spending money on Chinese products. Americans wield significant power as to our buying potential, let the Communist party bosses, prison wardens and sweat shop owners in China, as well as the Americans who outsource jobs and import products of questionable quality/safety know that you, the American consumer have the upper hand in this. 
Why should we be forced to buy something from a country that teaches its children to hate us and uses the proceeds to build nuclear missiles to aim at us? If you can, spend the extra buck and buy American, buy Canadian, buy Japanese... 
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My car gets mine if it every gets here.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

our check and refund is going towards our recent Disney trip. I love 0% financing.  should be paid off in time for Hawaii


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

*Tax refund*

Mine will be spent on a new patio and pond. Now I just need to figure out how to do a water feature popup prop.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

We got a creature reacher, a few other halloween items, paid off Kouma's student loans, went out to dinner a couple times, and bought a flat panel tv with ours.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Won't get mine until end of June. When it does, I'm getting relay boards and controllers. Maybe some wiper motors from MonsterGuts. The rest to car maintenence and bills and stuff...if it ever gets here. Curse my SS number last two digits! LOL!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Corner... water feature pops up are pretty easy... start a thread.


----------

